# Little Tybee island



## General P

So I'm planning a trip the 1st week of November.  I was originally planning on going to Cumberland island but have had trouble getting the ranger station on the phone.  And wasn't sure about the 12 mile paddle from crooked river st park.  So I got to looking around and found out about Little Tybee island.  And I like it better than Cumberland, the paddle is shorter and you can camp right on the beach. 

So now we've shifted focus onto it instead.  I'm looking for any information you have.  We have a choice of canoes or kayaks.  Canoes are either colemans or a old town discovery, and kayaks are liquid logic xp10's with skegs.  I've been told to leave the canoes at home and the kayaks with skegs and skirts will be better, thoughts? I know the tides rise between 7 and 9 feet here between high and low, I'm planning on calling up Savannah canoe and kayak and getting tide info. But from what I understand, as long as i'm going out with the tide.  And coming back in with the tide I should be good right ?

Also was wondering about the put in, we were looking at Alley st or 3rd alley whatever it goes by.  Is that a good spot to park ?  We will be staying over the weekend Thursday night - Sunday. 

We live in North East GA and have never fished on the coast.  Any advise would be grateful.  What's there then? what to use for bait ?  Where to fish, From the beach, boat, inlet rivers ? We literally don't know anything about any coastal fishing. 

Anyone camped it before ? Have any advise or tips ? Is there any fresh water that can be filtered or should we plan on bringing all our water ?


----------



## sea trout

I've never camped on Little Tybee but I've fished up and down its Back River beach line a bunch. It's awesome. I have seen some tents up there on occasion.
I've never fished November there but I've fished alot in October. Live shrimp under a poppin bobber and Berkley gulp 3 and 4 inch shrimp on a 1/4 0z jig head have been cooler fillers for me in October seatrout and red drum and occasional flounder.
There's a huge exposed sandbar in the middle of the back river mouth. In between it and Little Tybee you can catch alot of whiting with cut shrimp and a light gulf rig. Delicious little fish!!
Good luck and post some pictures!!!!!


----------



## wray912

with the way parking is on tybee i highly doubt you can leave your vehicle on alley street for very long...probably have to put in at lazaretto creek and park at the ramp or you might could work somethin out with the crab shack and leaving it there, would be a shorter paddle than the boat ramp


----------



## Bama B

First Little Tybee is a nice place to camp. As far as parking goes you will cannot leave your truck there for three nights. Even with a parking decal its limited.  Kayak or canoe really does not make a difference. If you need a place to park PM me I live on Whilmington island. depending on were you plan to camp there is not a lot of protection from the wind so be prepared. The tides should not affect you to bad. If you were in a 25 foot boat it might but with the canoes or kayaks should not be a problem. You just have to be mindful of tide changes and currents.


----------



## Bama B

No water and short paddle to tybee. Fishing will be decent. Trout and redfish. You will need to take your own fire wood.


----------



## GLS

Not a prettier or more conveniently located place to camp on the coast.  A short paddle across the Back River to Jack's Cut to gain protected access to good fishing or if conditions permit, direct ocean access.   You are less than a half mile from Tybee, but you might as well be hundreds of miles away as the feeling of remoteness is easily attained once you lose sight of the South end of Tybee.   A great time of the year, but be prepared for sand gnats on low tide when the wind drops,which it usually does.  You'll need to take  your own water and a  high tolerance for sand.  Surf fishing is good for reds with cut bait or live mullet.  November 1st has a 7.8' tide, but the tides will be moving into the neap stage away from spring tides.  Water conditions will start clearing once the tides get into the neap range.  Wind can also affect water clarity, but Little Tybee typically has the clearest water in the northern coast during the neap tides.


----------



## Fatback1

You need to take drinking water, none available on LT! And take more than you need or plan to paddle back to Tybee on day two for more.

Little or no firewood available on LT, some drift wood but it goes quick.

Do not go with out DEET! If its windy and cool no problem with gnats. If its calm and warm you will get eaten by millions of gnats. Hint, if the gnats are real bad, soak spanish moss in salt water, place on hot coals and let it get real smoky.

If camping on beach, make and take some two foot 2x2 tent spikes and drive them deep. Wind will pull any sissy 6" tent spikes that tents normally come with.

Put in at Ally three, kayaks are fine, canoes could be questionable if the winds are up. An easy paddle if you GO WITH THE TIDE and a harder longer paddle if you don't. Parking is an issue, maybe get by with  parking pass from the city. Call city of Tybee Parking services for help.

Bull Reds will still be in the surf zone, use cut mullet/cut whiting/whole blue crab. Slot Reds and Trout will be biting, live shrimp, live mullet, or mud minnows. All so a great time of year for artificiales. Use DOA shrimp, Gulp swimming mullets or shrimp. Popping corks or on jig heads.


----------



## General P

sea trout said:


> I've never camped on Little Tybee but I've fished up and down its Back River beach line a bunch. It's awesome. I have seen some tents up there on occasion.
> I've never fished November there but I've fished alot in October. Live shrimp under a poppin bobber and Berkley gulp 3 and 4 inch shrimp on a 1/4 0z jig head have been cooler fillers for me in October seatrout and red drum and occasional flounder.
> There's a huge exposed sandbar in the middle of the back river mouth. In between it and Little Tybee you can catch alot of whiting with cut shrimp and a light gulf rig. Delicious little fish!!
> Good luck and post some pictures!!!!!



With the shrimp under a poppin bobber what's the technique with that ?  Kind of like Cat fishing ? Just dropping it down or what .


----------



## General P

wray912 said:


> with the way parking is on tybee i highly doubt you can leave your vehicle on alley street for very long...probably have to put in at lazaretto creek and park at the ramp or you might could work somethin out with the crab shack and leaving it there, would be a shorter paddle than the boat ramp



Where is lazaretto creek in relation to alley st.


----------



## Redman54

The Lazaretto Creek boat ramp is just before the last bridge going onto Tybee. If you put in there it would be a VERY long paddle to Little Tybee.


----------



## Redman54

Here's a Map. That would be a very long paddle and I wouldn't want to leave my vehicle there for that long.


----------



## wray912

General P said:


> Where is lazaretto creek in relation to alley st.



Before you get to the island...i wouldnt want to make that paddle but just another option...i would talk to the crab shack they have a boat lift so you may could pay them the lift fee or something and park there(dont know im just guessing)it would be a more manageable paddle from there


----------



## sea trout

General P said:


> With the shrimp under a poppin bobber what's the technique with that ?  Kind of like Cat fishing ? Just dropping it down or what .



I like live shrimp, I go through alot, but it works for me if there's trout there.
Apply the poppin bobber, poppin cork (they may be called a few different things too but the bait shack knows what yer talkin bout) to yer mainline. Tie yer leader to the other end, (I like about a 2 ft 20lb leader for abraision resistance). Then tie a loopty uni to yer hook with the leader. (Loopty uni makes your shrimp swim and dance with less effort).
Cast that up current from where you predict the strike zone to be. Reel in yer slack and let the current take poppin bobber over the strike zone. When it over the strike zone, pop your rod tip up, (that pops/clacks/clicks the bobber), then get your slack back quick and if there's a hungry trout there your bobber should sink outta sight!!!

Idk if my explanation is understandable, I hope it is. 
Good luck man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLS

Work back from the mouth of the Back River along the yellow line, right to left.  After passing the second sawtooth formed by the yellow line, there's a creek branching southerly.  There is a small line of creek that passes by a feature on the map that appears to be long straight lines.  That little creek is called the Mosquito Ditch.  It's a back way into the waterway behind the Little Tybee Beaches.  Half tide or better in a power boat.  Or lower in a yak.  Have a long antenna or whip with a flag so you can be seen and not run over by a power boat as you will be way below the marsh line.  It's a protected waterway and is more apparent on google earth.  In the 1960s Mosquito Control drained freshwater ponds on a long hammock.  It was good duck hunting before that.  The other back way is from the Back River through Jack's Cut near Buck Hammock.


----------



## General P

What about surf fishing or kayaking off the coast ocean fishing. Should we try that too or stick to the creeks ?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel

Hit up shane at north island surf and kayak. He will squre you away and there is a bait shop next to him


----------

